# Best spot to camp west coast



## ElNayshon (Aug 5, 2018)

I am taking a few months off in a week to live out of my backpack and be with nature. I was thinking about the Sierras however Yosemite is on fire....

Where is the best spot you have ever camped?


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 5, 2018)

I recommend closing your eyes and tripping over a rock. You'll land in one.


----------



## balaperdida (Aug 5, 2018)

Theres a pretty dope spot outside bishop off buttermilk rd. Pinyon pines and nice rock formations also a creek flows nearby but im not sure if it is still runnin this time of year.


----------



## Cypress (Aug 6, 2018)

Pretty much stay out of the Sierras and northern Nevada rn. It’s fucked, smoke so thick you can’t see anything.


----------



## dubh (Aug 6, 2018)

this is way north but olympic peninsula port angeles, wa 3 miles outside town your lost in wilderness sparsely populated easy hike into town.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 6, 2018)

@dubh is right about Olympic you can't go wrong there

you may also wanna try out Rogue River & Umpqua Valleys in SW Oregon; not too far from I-5 and 101.


----------



## ElNayshon (Aug 6, 2018)

Cypress said:


> Pretty much stay out of the Sierras and northern Nevada rn. It’s fucked, smoke so thick you can’t see anything.[/QUOTE





dubh said:


> this is way north but olympic peninsula port angeles, wa 3 miles outside town your lost in wilderness sparsely populated easy hike into town.



Any water near


----------



## dubh (Aug 6, 2018)

usually within a short hike, depends on your spot, it's washington the water falls from the sky . put out a tarp and catch all the water you need, and then some. oh, yaeh, lotsa water. if you hike up peabody creek trail the trail is well on a creek. but seriously, even up in the foothills 3 miles up Hurrican Ridge road, I had/have 2 fiva gallon water containers that I would fill at a creek about a ten min hike. Olympics have glaciers and lotsa melt, especially since everything is melting.


----------



## Toadandspur (Aug 6, 2018)

My favorite camping place in cali is called cowboy camp. Its a BLM spot in the middle of nowhere near Clearlake, CA. Shows up on freecampsites.net


----------



## Dayoldpizza (Aug 6, 2018)

Peoples park berkley. Boom.


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (Aug 7, 2018)

If you end up going to Port Angeles there's this old dude who lives right off Discovery Bike Trail who lets cyclists and travelers stay on his land for free and feeds them pizza from his pizza oven. Its somewhere between Agnew and Port Angeles and theres signs at his driveway. I've stayed there twice now. His name is Lonnie.


----------



## Dayoldpizza (Aug 7, 2018)

I was tossing in the air for august port towsend and angles on the washington penninsula. Heard the parks & dowtown areas are really into artsists musicians alike.


----------



## dubh (Aug 7, 2018)

Port Townsend is very artistic tolerant in the canned liberal ideal of art: impressionism. However, there is a really cool infoshop that welcomes travellers in the midst of this yuppie liberal mini-mecca, right downtown. Port Angeles is much more blue collar logger type of folks, but they do have a couple really good coffeeshops that have lotsa plugs one is across from the Safeway and next to a bike shop that has really good service and not to expensive, on Lincoln st. If you head there from Olympia you can get there easy for around 10 bucks on public transit, take a bus to shelton, then a bus to brinion then a bus to port townsend then a bus to sequim then a bus to port angeles. There is also a Safeway by the bus station in Port Townsend if you are on food stamps. I always planned my meals by that. 
On wednesdays in port angeles the methodist church by the library has a free meal, last time I was there. Also there is a cheap hostel if you have a few extra bucks with a cool keeper.


----------



## ElNayshon (Aug 8, 2018)

I would think Port Angeles would start winter really early and this time of year would be cold and wet. I could be wrong though.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 8, 2018)

ElNayshon said:


> I would think Port Angeles would start winter really early and this time of year would be cold and wet. I could be wrong though.



as far as winter that far north it's pretty much your best option along with Medford/Roseburg/Ashland areas. 

it also depends on the year. you ''''could'''' have a nice September and October relatively free from rain. as far as cold bro....the interior is what gets *cold* 

head a bit further east Sequim is in the rain shadow


----------



## Deleted member 22937 (Aug 21, 2018)

I live up this way and it probably doesn’t get really bad as far as weather until late fall
I squatted an actual campsite on Whidbey Island in Coupeville, especially on weekdays it’s really quiet and private and no one checks to see if you actually paid for your site. If anyone wants the location, let me know.


----------



## ElNayshon (Dec 18, 2018)

Thank you everyone for giving your favorite spots. I’m going to look back at this thread and try to go to as much spots mentioned as I can when I return to the mainland this spring. I have heard and seen a lot of great things around port Angeles.


----------



## ElNayshon (Apr 28, 2021)

Headed that way in June!


----------

